# Specialized's new Wire Tap gloves are a WASTE!



## iBallz (Aug 31, 2009)

Less than a month old and the touch screen part is just about worthless now. (worked good at first) 

Now the part around the wrist is coming apart. 

They are plenty warm.

But overall, $55 of chinese ****.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the heads up. I was looking at getting some. What sort of riding were you subjecting them to?


----------



## iBallz (Aug 31, 2009)

I do a lot of mountain biking on the weekends, and try to get 80-100 miles a week in on the road. 

The rubber on the under side has all come off. And the touch screen threads are about gone. Pisses me off after spending that much.

Ive read REI has similar gloves for $40. We just dont have one near here, and I like to try before I buy sorta thing.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Specialized used to make some gloves with 3/4 fingers. They'd be handy nowadays.

I might just snip the tips off my current gloves


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

R+P+K said:


> Specialized used to make some gloves with 3/4 fingers. They'd be handy nowadays.
> 
> I might just snip the tips off my current gloves


A lot of paintball guys cut off just the index and middle fingers for trigger response. that would work here too.

Although i am of the camp who doesn't own a smart phone for various reasons.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

You can just sew in some conductive thread if you want to make gloves work with smart phones. Sparkfun is a good source.
Search Results - SparkFun Electronics


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

iBallz said:


> Ive read REI has similar gloves for $40. We just dont have one near here, and I like to try before I buy sorta thing.


Interesting. Are they REI brand? I might have to check some out for myself. Can't beat their return policy.


----------



## iBallz (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, not sure. But next time I'm in the big city I will have to check em out too.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you tried Specialized's warranty department? Another solution would be to make a small incision on the top of the index finger which you can slip over your finger to doodle with your daddle. No need to snip the entire finger off. You might want to make some stitches around the cut so the fabric doesn't unravel.


----------



## thrower78 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have used fox airlines and tld air gloves and both work fine with my smart phone


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmmmmm so far I had Digit which had holes after 2 crashes and I replaced it with Bomber. Both can't be used with touch screen to my knowledge but after using it couple of time, sweat and oil made it conductive? I can have gloves on and use my phone just fine.


----------



## iBallz (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool. I'll look for them Fox airlines. Still need to take back the WireTaps and hope they warranty them


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy f..k i'M so pissed at these gloves. 55 bucks in the garbage. I cannot even return them as I live on the other side of the planet and I've got them while vacationing in California. Whattahell....this proves once again that when it comes to Specialized you'd better stick to their frames as everything else non bike with a big red S on is just plain CRAP !!!!!! Shame on Specialized !!!!


----------



## trailbildr (Dec 8, 2004)

I got some of these gloves too. They don't work any better than other gloves. Once you get a little sweat on your standard gloves, they work just fine with my phone.

mk


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

what I do is go to the motorcycle store online and get my gloves there..I look for a sale or discontinued ones and buy those..usually around $20...and they have done well..most of the time better than the higher priced MTB gloves...I got a pair of oakley gloves once I think I paid either $45-50 for the things...and man they looked cool..but looking cool doesnt cut it..within a couple of months they fell apart..and I was not pleased...from then on I said I am never paying over $20-30 for gloves...I do like the giro gloves and I have a couple of them...and they have both ripped in the palm area..so I went to hobby lobby and got some leather and glued them to the ripped area and revitalized them..and Ive been using the gloves and the leather has worked very well..once in a while I have to glue them back but its rare..something to think about as well when you purchase expensive gloves and expect them to last..but gluing the leather to them gets some more use out of them.

Men's Dirt Bike Motocross Gloves - Motorcycle Superstore


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

Chinese factory workers are like robots. They just do as they're told. If anything, Specialized is to be blamed for the poor design, manufacturing practices, quality control, etc. 

My Fox Dirtpaw's still working fine for me. My chinese made Penn Battle 7000 series and no-brand kayaking booties are also working fine after years of hard use.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Specialized gloves, I've had three pairs right now (loyalty to my LBS, but they also sell Royals which I switched to) tend to just fray apart from day 1.


----------



## MrPretty (Feb 22, 2012)

My wiretap gloves started fraying on day one and had a hole in the end of the finger by the end of the month (However, my old pair of specialized gloves lasted many years). I never thought they worked all that well with a touch screen anyways, I always had to have my finger at just the right angle.

I replaced them with a pair of Fox gloves that weren't advertised to be touch screen compatible, but they seem to work much better with a phone than the Specialized gloves ever did.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Folks you're not going to belive this !! Two days ago I've used these lousy gloves for the 2nd time while out on the trails with my Stumpy. It started rain so bad for the last 8 kilometers,soooo bad.By the time I've got to my car I was a total mess,I had to drive back home wearing just sandals and underwear.
Well,today during my road ride these suckers gloves have been flaweless with my Iphone. I've even made it to text,whattahell........:madman::madman:


----------



## dancingoutlaw (Dec 2, 2010)

I purchased a brand new pair of Specialized Body Geometry Ridge Wiretap gloves a few months ago and they've quickly become my go-to gloves unless it's really cold. They get used 2-3 times a week and have been through the washing machine a couple of times and I've had no wear issues whatsoever. I can operate my iPhone without taking them off, whereas I cannot do this with Fox, SixSixOne or Thor gloves. I'm extremely satisfied with them and highly recommend them.


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

Wait, it this thread really about special gloves for playing with your phone while riding? You guys find a need for something like that? The only reason I'm pulling my phone out is if I crash and need to be rescued.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

I just got in a pair of Specialized Wiretap gloves.

First impression was that these were WAY different that the older Deflect gloves. They're stiffer and have lots of synthetic leather.

The actual wiretap in these gloves is next to useless. It works poorly.


----------



## maecomotorsport (Feb 7, 2013)

If I lick the finger tip of any of my gloves, I can operate the touch screen on my iPhone


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

I've read in Popular Science that you can just take some Silver plated nylon thread and just stitch a small pattern into your gloves fingertip and this will work just fine.


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

bloodninja said:


> Wait, it this thread really about special gloves for playing with your phone while riding? You guys find a need for something like that? The only reason I'm pulling my phone out is if I crash and need to be rescued.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

